
The Exploding Cost of Streaming Live Sports - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-01/the-exploding-cost-of-streaming-live-sports
======
criddell
Exploding cost goes along with exploding opportunity. Ever since Twitter
started streaming some games, I've wondered who is watching on Twitter? That
must be happening, but it still seems strange.

MLB does a great job streaming baseball and we subscribe every year. There's
two things I wish they would change:

1\. Blackout rules. If they've sold exclusive broadcast rights to some cable
channel that theoretically serves me, then the game is blacked out. Stop doing
that!

2\. Commercial breaks. Rather than play a commercial, they just put up a still
card. I wish they would just do a wide shot of the entire stadium for the
duration of the commercial break. When they do play a commercial, it's the
same one over-and-over-and-over.

